# VOC Free Panel Wipe



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Just had the press Release for this..... Sounds Good...​**Tetrosyl Launch Waterbased Surface Preparation
Tetrosyl have developed the very first waterbased panel wipe containing absolutely no VOC's. The Waterbased Surface Preparation removes all the usual surface containments including oil, grease, wax, finger swirls & reduces the risk of silicone contamination from all metal & painted panels. A further advantage is the antistatic properties also allow for the product to be used on GRP & plastic panels such as bumpers.
Waterbased formulations are required to reduce the VOC usage in bodyshops & this product does that more effectively than any other. Other benefits include the formula being biodegradable, non flammable & containing no solvent meaning it is safe to store & use and it will not damage any type of painted surface.
Availability: 5 Litre
www.tetrosyl.co.uk​*


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

any idea on release date?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Just emailed my contact the good lady Jade @ Tetrosyl HQ about just that....:thumb:

The press release is for immediate release to the papers so should be good to go.... Hope to hear back from Jade Tomorrow....:thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi James, have you got a link, i have clicked the link above but i can't track the product down for some reason.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Are they banning high VOC panel wipe?


If they are i better stock up ( i run my camping stove and lantern on it)


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

U-Pol have had one out for a while.
U-Pol System 20.
http://www.qpaints.co.uk/water-based-silicone-remover-panel-wipe-v-o-c-free-5l.html


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Not heard from Jade as of yet, im on the press list so everything they release i get emailed.

Hope to get more details next week...


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

I hope these are better than the tyre dressing they make. I am sure the Asda stuff has their name on the back . Ok I know it's cheap so I tried it but expected more than an hour use from it .


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Well I have sent email again for pricing and release confirmation... However Jade hopes to get a sample out to me this week.... Which is Nice....


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Was told trade price is £15 for 5lt which is only size they are doing as far as im aware.

Not tried it yet but i have 5lt with me now.


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Looking forward to a review when you have a chance to use it James.:thumb:


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

wylie coyote said:


> Looking forward to a review when you have a chance to use it James.:thumb:


And some pics of wax removal before and after would be great.:thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi James when's the testing for this product :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Sorry folks been rather busy sorting some non detailing stuff out...:lol:

I will try and have a bash at the weekend.

Even giving fresh coats just to see if they are stripped if needed.

Price im still told is £15 trade suspect that will be a uniform price however they say cant give me any links for stockists yet as its so new.....:lol:


----------

